# Barn Upgrading Ideas?



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,
I just moved my new horse to a boarding facility that has nothing but outdoor pens for the horses to stand in. There is natural shelter in the form of large shade trees, but I am wanting to build a three sided lean-to or run-in in one of the corners. The pen is large enough to hold a good sized run-in, and my horse is the only one that would be using it. I will have to get the measurements of the pen and try to come up with an idea as to how big I'd want the run-in to be. But in the meantime, does anyone know where I can find good blueprints or instructions for building something like this? I can work with the sizing differences that there may be. 

Also I am looking for simple cross country type jumps that can be built on this land. I have permission to do all the upgrades I want, so if anyone has information on cross country jumps and run-ins or lean-tos, please share.

Thanks,
Emmi


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Since this is a boarding facility and not your own place, I would recommend getting one of those metal carports. That what if/when you ever leave you can take it with you fairly easily - you can also get ones that already have 3 sides or you could finish the sides off yourself if you wanted.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A simple L shape with a roof will protect from the wind but not the insects. You need to find out what is allowed not only from the owner but whether or not it will affect the taxes.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Also does anyone know where I can find a blueprint or that type of instructions for building a trail bridge for horses? I've seen some pretty simple designs, which would work, but am looking for something a little more intricate. Like one that is L shaped, or not shaped just like a square. I've googled the subject and found nothing on how to actually build it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is some shed blueprints: 
Run In Sheds - Horse Shed Design & Shed Plans

And a great site for building cross country courses: 
Make Your Own Cross-Country Jumps - HorseChannel.com


----------

